# BigCartel inventory question



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I am considering BigCartel and like their inventory system... I think. Perhaps someone can help me with my question.

Does the inventory solely reflect what you enter per each design and size or are you able to say, "I have 120 Medium White blank shirts so don't sell any more than that across the board."?

Thanks in advance.

ETA: This is the example image but I'm not sure how much thought went into "V-neck Tee". Don't know if they meant that as being a blank or someone actually selling a plain V-neck tee.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not exactly sure what you are trying to ask. You set your own inventory by item/by size. If I buy one of your smalls, you inventory would change from 10 to 9.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

As an example of the question that I am trying to ask:

___
I have 10 designs on BigCartel.

I print my own transfers of said designs as needed.

Transfers are not pressed until the time of order.

I have a box of 20 white medium blanks.
___

Am I able to "tell" BigCartel not to sell more than 20 medium white shirts regardless of the of the design that was purchased?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I doubt it. Inventory is managed by item, not shirt color/size.

Shouldn't even be an issue though. Keep your shirts sorted on racks by size, then grouped by color. That's how we do it. Visually you'll be able to see when an item is running low then reorder. Even if you run out, you should be using a supplier within 1 or 2 days shipping from you.


----------

